# First Look of The Solstice Bundle by ZapZorn



## donbodin (Feb 22, 2017)

The Solstice Bundle by ZapZorn has a surprise around every corner. This refreshing collection of otherworldly tonal and atonal textures is sure to find it's way into many a composer/music maker's ambient tension and suspense scores.
The Bundle is the current VSTDeal at 70% Off: http://bit.ly/2llBcog

Demos, Videos and more: http://bit.ly/2lwcT5h




VSTBUzz is a partner of http://www.SampleLibraryReview.com , they help support the costs of operation so we can keep the website, reviews and videos coming.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi Don, I did buy the bundle. I'm a bit stuck on how to load them into (full) Kontakt 5.6 (to my shame). I tried everything I could think of, and suggested in their manual. Am I missing something? I keep getting a "no library found."


----------



## donbodin (Feb 24, 2017)

Very strange. Are you loading it through the "File" menu?
It's not a Kontakt Player instrument so that seems like an error you would get if trying to add it to the Libraries tab.

I can do some screen captures in the am and post to share the file structure I have after successful uncommpressing the instrument.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 24, 2017)

I have Kontakt full, 5.6.5. When I go through Files, all I can load is the Solstice template, but every patch has to be a full new load, I can't browse. Thanks Don!


----------



## donbodin (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey Andre,

Any luck? Here are screen shots of how I load up the presets in Kontakt and my Solstice Folders where the presets are located. Do you have these files? If not I bet the download was corrupted and you should try re-downloading. If so I suggest downloading to a different drive as I find sometimes a drive with have bad sectors and unable to properly download large file. Let me know if you have any luck.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 25, 2017)

When I finally can open Solstice Green, for example, all I have access to is the template. Every time I try to load an instrument, it has to search for it on my HD ("1 file(s) could not be found"). So possibly the extraction didn't work properly on my PC?

It's looking for a folder that isn't created by default:
E:\ZapZorn\ZapZorn Tools\Solstice\Solstice - Green\

I extracted the zip files on my samples drive E. When I extract the 3 folders (part 1, 2 and 3), it creates a "Solstice Green" folder, not a ZapZorn\ZapZorn Tools folder. Do you have to create these other folders manually? 

Even when I search and direct Kontakt to the right folder, I have to repeat this for every sound. Not a very fluid workflow...

How did you extract the files?

Thanks again!


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 25, 2017)

Try a batch re-save. That should fix it


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 25, 2017)

jtnyc said:


> Try a batch re-save. That should fix it



I'll give it a try tomorrow, thanks! I do this from within Kontakt, I've never done this before. Sorry.


----------



## donbodin (Feb 26, 2017)

I second doing a batch re-save. It is part of my "getting ready to check out a library" workflow.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 26, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> I'll give it a try tomorrow, thanks! I do this from within Kontakt, I've never done this before. Sorry.


From the file menu, select batch re-save. Then It will ask you if your sure you want to. Select yes and navigate to the library and click ok. It will then give you the same "missing" window you've been getting. Select browse for folder and navigate to the library again and select ok. It will now re-save all of the nki's with the new pathway.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 28, 2017)

OK, I tried both with Kontakt as a stand-alone, and Kontakt in my DAW. Nothing opens up. Here is what I see:


----------



## donbodin (Mar 1, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> OK, I tried both with Kontakt as a stand-alone, and Kontakt in my DAW. Nothing opens up. Here is what I see:


Did you check INSIDE those folders?

I can see you have the "Atonal" "Tonal" and "Bonus Patches" in your previous screen shot.

If nothing is in those folders then it sounds to me like corruption during re-downloading to another drive (to rule out your drive having problems and then un compress/unrar from there.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 1, 2017)

OK, so which exact folder do I have to target? I thought it would scan for what it needs to find. Doh!


----------



## donbodin (Mar 1, 2017)

Try navigating to those "Atonal" "Tonal" and "Bonus Patches" folders. Do you see these nkis?


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 1, 2017)

yes I do see all of these.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 1, 2017)

I can't get hold of John Zorn, the Twitter account hasn't been used since fall of 2015, and on Facebook I messaged him again today. Will see what happens.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 1, 2017)

donbodin said:


> Did you check INSIDE those folders?
> 
> I can see you have the "Atonal" "Tonal" and "Bonus Patches" in your previous screen shot.
> 
> If nothing is in those folders then it sounds to me like corruption during re-downloading to another drive (to rule out your drive having problems and then un compress/unrar from there.



Hi Don, is this a question of drives? Should it be on the same drive as Kontakt? I'm running out of ideas...


----------



## donbodin (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey Andre,

I am sure it is getting frustrating for you! Does any of this help? I find it easier to make a video to show what I am talking about than to try to explain it


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank you Don! Wow, that's dedication, very kind of you!

Yes, I see all this. So far then I'm good. However, I was under the impression I should be able to browse the libraries from the top of the vsti, in Kontakt, not having to X out and then load each patch from the left. you know what I mean?


----------



## donbodin (Mar 1, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Thank you Don! Wow, that's dedication, very kind of you!
> 
> Yes, I see all this. So far then I'm good. However, I was under the impression I should be able to browse the libraries from the top of the vsti, in Kontakt, not having to X out and then load each patch from the left. you know what I mean?


Ahh I see. Unfortunately these are not Snapshot presets, just individual nki presets. You can use the arrows to the right of the preset name to load to the next or previous libraries. In addition you can have one preset loaded, and then drag a preset on top and release in order to load the new preset & unload the previous preset. Best of luck and enjoy getting your ambient randomness on!


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 1, 2017)

OK, thanks! Very helpful!


----------



## diggerbarnz (Mar 6, 2017)

donbodin said:


> I second doing a batch re-save. It is part of my "getting ready to check out a library" workflow.


same issue here - or similar...I have to point to the folder every time, but only for solstice green, blue loads automatically & re-downloading isn't an option, going to try this batch re-save if I can figure it out...weird that the auto-resolve doesn't fix issue - ooops..update, 20 seconds later batch re-save done & all is fine lol


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 6, 2017)

diggerbarnz said:


> same issue here - or similar...I have to point to the folder every time, but only for solstice green, blue loads automatically & re-downloading isn't an option, going to try this batch re-save if I can figure it out...weird that the auto-resolve doesn't fix issue - ooops..update, 20 seconds later batch re-save done & all is fine lol



Have a look here and see if this can help you.


----------



## diggerbarnz (Mar 6, 2017)

thx 


creativeforge said:


> Have a look here and see if this can help you.



brother - as I said I managed to get it working w/out having to browse to same nkr file for EVERY patch - but this vids helpful too, now, if we could just get my internet service to quit bugging me about my data usage - we'd really have a great day


----------



## diggerbarnz (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey


diggerbarnz said:


> thx
> 
> brother - as I said I managed to get it working w/out having to browse to same nkr file for EVERY patch - but this vids helpful too, now, if we could just get my internet service to quit bugging me about my data usage - we'd really have a great day


 -btw I just noticed your from Alberta - too cool...I'm in Manitoba - also cool errr - do you know if there's a "patch list" of all the sounds anywhere? I have to climb ontop of desk to see anything on my monitor


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 6, 2017)

Oh, good, sorry I'm still looking for ways to fix that myself. I found YouTube videos that address the "No Library Found" issue, by creating our own "nki" file using an existing one, with simple tweaks and our own wallpaper. Haven't done that yet.

Well, hello Manitoba! I lived there for 3-4 years, Winnipeg and Portage La Prairie. Still have good friends in the Peg, outstanding musicians too! Loved that Chapters store with a grand piano on the second floor, I'd go and play gently on occasion. 

Cheers,

Andre


----------

